# reinistialiser safari avec Yosemite



## stwing (18 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Depuis que j'ai installé la dernière version de Safari avec Yosemite, je ne parviens plus à trouver la commande "réinitialiser Safari" dans le menu Safari qu'il y avait dans les versions précédentes.
Cette commande a disparu de la nouvelle version ou est-elle bien "planquée" quelque part dans Safari ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Breizh44 (18 Octobre 2014)

On dirait qu'elle à disparu


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Octobre 2014)

Il semblerait effectivement. Mais peut-être que "Effacer historique et données de site..." le remplace.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Il semblerait effectivement. Mais peut-être que "Effacer historique et données de site..." le remplace.


ca m'en a tout l'air mais en meme temps cela efface toutes les données personnelles. il faut à chaque fois se re-identifier ( un peu chiant pour les Safari users , perso  j'utilise chrome en premiere intention )


----------



## stwing (19 Octobre 2014)

oui c'est embêtant ce truc. En plus maintenant quand je lance Safari bien souvent je n'atterrit pas sur ma page d'accueil par défaut mais sur les derniers pages visitées... Avant quand on pouvait réinitialiser on était tranquille ça effaçait on revenait sur la page définie par défaut.


----------



## sunnlight (2 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir

Effectivement cette fonctionne semble avoir disparu et c'est bien dommage

Bonne nuit


----------



## jjrikly (8 Novembre 2014)

Depuis Yosemite, Safari à pris tous les signets de Firefox. et Depuis, impossible de rajouter ou de supprimer des signet. Safari donne le message suivant:

"Vous utilisez dans Safari un historique, des signets et des mots de passe importés depuis Firefox. Pour modifier vos signets, commencez par conserver ou supprimer les données de Firefox."

J'ai effacé tous les signet de Firefox (après les avoir exportée pour les reprendre plus tard) mais rien ne change, ils sont toujours présents dans Safari.

Un bogue de plus à ajouter à la liste déjà longues des problèmes avec Yosemite


----------

